# Inside pictures of van I bought



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bought a new van but it was so dirty I couldn't sit in it, so full works treatment. Seats are still out and to be cleaned I'll get around to them and post the pictures but what an improvement. Outside was bit dirty forgot to take before and after but cleaned up okay.











































































































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

you paid money for that :lol:

What a transformation so far though:thumb:


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

grunty-motor said:


> you paid money for that
> 
> What a transformation so far though:thumb:


Thanks bud and well not in cash had dirt bike sitting there and was starting when it wanted so swapped it for the van with years mot etc only bad bit about the van was the dirt inside it guy prob hadnt cleaned it since 2006, dogs hair mud rubbish smell of dog, but cleaning up well seats to be done next then I'm going to smoke it out with smoke machine get rid of any remaining odour, so that cleaning so far was one day 10am till 10pm so 12 hours of cleaning and not finished yet. Hate a dirty car or van.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

What a difference. Looked gross around the handbrake 🤮


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh it can’t have been that bad it had a smiley sun air freshener in it


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Years ago my wife bought a Mini and when we went to look at it it was a bit mucky inside, not quite as bad as your van but the previous owner obviously had a biscuit problem. The dealer said he’d only just got it into stock and he would have someone in to valet it before we picked it up, fair enough. When we did pick it up it was better, but not much however we decided not to take it back as one of the things they had failed to clear up from under the seats was an almost new iPod!


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

AlpineTouring said:


> What a difference. Looked gross around the handbrake


It was indeed not even sure how half the **** that was there even got there 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

GSD said:


> Oh it can't have been that bad it had a smiley sun air freshener in it


That was me that put that there as the smell of dog was too much when cleaning it out Haha

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mcpx said:


> Years ago my wife bought a Mini and when we went to look at it it was a bit mucky inside, not quite as bad as your van but the previous owner obviously had a biscuit problem. The dealer said he'd only just got it into stock and he would have someone in to valet it before we picked it up, fair enough. When we did pick it up it was better, but not much however we decided not to take it back as one of the things they had failed to clear up from under the seats was an almost new iPod!


Most I found was 3 x 20p 1 x 50p and an old pound. Was hoping for a 20 or maybe even a 50 since work van but no such luck, a new ipod would have been good though 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bought a fascia to fit single din stereo today and a new gear knob, just waiting on the wire for stereo before it goes in. Then I'll get the seats done. Any idea what's best to get paint of seats it's not that bad just Mark's here and there

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

if its "gloss" or other oil based paints, paint thinners are about it that i know of to get them out, how that will react with the seat fabric "pass" 

waterbased paints might be easier with wet vac/steam cleaner


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

andy__d said:


> if its "gloss" or other oil based paints, paint thinners are about it that i know of to get them out, how that will react with the seat fabric "pass"
> 
> waterbased paints might be easier with wet vac/steam cleaner


I dont think its water based as I'm waiting on mate dropping of wet vac and I've cleaned them twice already, i got most of the dirt off, it's just the paint that isnt budging at all, was thinking just going to salvage yard and getting pair of st seats and putting them in they actually look really nice in connect also less hassle of cleaning them and should be cheap enough as out old st.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

given what you found around the handbrake,, that might not be a bad idea ,, and you have a van to take the old seat back to the scrappy


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

andy__d said:


> given what you found around the handbrake,, that might not be a bad idea ,, and you have a van to take the old seat back to the scrappy


Win win isnt it, while searching for seats I found this mess, dont know why people let them get so bad, must be a workie thing. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

£25 for the seat,, £80? in cleaning materials and gear to get it to where you would want to sit on it,,


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

You do like a challenge! 

I would be down the ST route if i could find some for the right price


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

CHRIST ON A BIKE This,,,, this is what detailing is all about right there, there was a whole eco-structure going on in that floor and seat I'm sure David Attenborough would have uncovered several new species of life had you invited him, but those AFTER shots! :doublesho That was a stunning job there. :thumb:


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

andy__d said:


> £25 for the seat,, £80? in cleaning materials and gear to get it to where you would want to sit on it,,


Mad Haha I would never buy that and I'm sure no one will better in the bin

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

grunty-motor said:


> You do like a challenge!
> 
> I would be down the ST route if i could find some for the right price


I do love a good challenge so I do.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Derek Mc said:


> CHRIST ON A BIKE This,,,, this is what detailing is all about right there, there was a whole eco-structure going on in that floor and seat I'm sure David Attenborough would have uncovered several new species of life had you invited him, but those AFTER shots! :doublesho That was a stunning job there. :thumb:


Yeah looking miles better for sure. Surprised I didnt find any beasties though in there.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

So plastics all back in, fitted new stereo and fascia. Also new gear knob, cleaned the seats as good as I can least there not smelling and also not that bad till i source new ones. Also picked up some wheels today all with near brand new tyres. Cleaned the wheels got brake dust off them before putting them in the van for obvious reasons  so getting there.























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## topgun23 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good for you fella, some transformation


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

topgun23 said:


> Good for you fella, some transformation


Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Talk about "wipe your boots as you get out" the difference is amazing, well worth an old motorbike IMO :thumb:


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Talk about "wipe your boots as you get out" the difference is amazing, well worth an old motorbike IMO :thumb:


thanks mate and Yeah looking the way it should have been in the first place now.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

It's always worrying when you have to put a seat cover on to get in a vehicle to keep yourself clean.

Nice job though, that was an absolute mess in there


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> It's always worrying when you have to put a seat cover on to get in a vehicle to keep yourself clean.
> 
> Nice job though, that was an absolute mess in there


Thanks mate and yeah some people just dont care, like dont get me wrong might take me a day or 2 to do the dishes etc, but in the car there is no excuse rubbish in bin when finished and dont make a mess, then you can't really go wrong.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i thought My " findings " under the Cup holders when i got my v50 were bad

your center console had mine beat hands down !


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

andy__d said:


> i thought My " findings " under the Cup holders when i got my v50 were bad
> 
> your center console had mine beat hands down !


I've seen cars go through a rally and still have less dirt than mine 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

..."i thought My " findings " under the Cup holders when i got my v50 were bad..."

You have to wonder what sort of life form unknown to medical science was breeding in there. :doublesho


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks better with the wheels on for sure 























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I love a transformation like this. You've done a cracking job. When I see that much mess it makes me wonder what their houses are like!


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I love a transformation like this. You've done a cracking job. When I see that much mess it makes me wonder what their houses are like!


Yeah I'm sure his house is probably just as bad no doubt. Total spend so far is about £33 quid for stereo wire. fascia and gear knob. Stereo I bought brand new a few years ago on special at £20 so dont really count that, and the wheels I got from a mate for a job hes needing done so got the wheels and cash. And the rest was just time and effort think total cleaning time was 20 hours or so.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Great vans vans those connects, mine had 200k on it with only minor repairs. Shame they are a rot box, you’ll be welding sills in that soon unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

LeeH said:


> Great vans vans those connects, mine had 200k on it with only minor repairs. Shame they are a rot box, you'll be welding sills in that soon unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah no doubt mate it's done 123k so far and still going strong,

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Going to order these for the finishing touch, not sure though if I should put white or blue on white van. What you think look better,
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

As this is state of the old ones.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ide go white. My mate has one of these, has your alternator wiring been done?. Apparently it’s quite common for these to burn out the alternator wiring loom. His was an ex postie van so full serviced etc and restricted to 68mph (still is) and just after he bought it, the battery charge light kept coming on and off eventually it died on him coming in to work. They found the loom had burnt and when he was looking in to it that’s when he found out how common it was.


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Ide go white. My mate has one of these, has your alternator wiring been done?. Apparently it's quite common for these to burn out the alternator wiring loom. His was an ex postie van so full serviced etc and restricted to 68mph (still is) and just after he bought it, the battery charge light kept coming on and off eventually it died on him coming in to work. They found the loom had burnt and when he was looking in to it that's when he found out how common it was.


Yeah the light flickers and when I plugged my alternator tester on it just flickered on fault light. But still charging so far so I'll get that fixed what is it just a few wires that you change or what. I'll try find something online. I just thought it would be dirty contacts.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wheels on 
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just had a good read through, hats off you’ve done a fantastic job, looks so much better now. Do think the ST seats look good if you can find a set, the wheels have transformed it. 

:thumb:


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Just had a good read through, hats off you've done a fantastic job, looks so much better now. Do think the ST seats look good if you can find a set, the wheels have transformed it.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks bud yeah looks miles better now for sure just got to do the badges to finish it off. then that should be it and maybe the seats if I find a pair.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

£10 pounds each in halfords standard are 20watts these are 90 watts, not much better but sounds better than standard ones, not much base in them either. But for a tenner wasn't expecting much. But an improvement



















































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic transformation.

Maybe an under seat sub to beef out the sound.


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty B said:


> Fantastic transformation.
> 
> Maybe an under seat sub to beef out the sound.


That's actually a good idea. I have a big sub but would sound **** in van so keep that for car. but a underseat one should actually work I think.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Tj1987 said:


> That's actually a good idea. I have a big sub but would sound **** in van so keep that for car. but a underseat one should actually work I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I have an undersea in the boot of my car. I wanted a bit of bass that the door speakers couldn't supply, but still wanted full boot space, so a sub box was out of the question. I went for an Alpine unit, fits snuggly in a side pocket in the boot (strangely, wouldn't fit under either front seat) and sounds superb

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> I have an undersea in the boot of my car. I wanted a bit of bass that the door speakers couldn't supply, but still wanted full boot space, so a sub box was out of the question. I went for an Alpine unit, fits snuggly in a side pocket in the boot (strangely, wouldn't fit under either front seat) and sounds superb
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah think that's the route I'm going to go with. Just not looked for one yet. How do they connect up is it just same as a normal sub.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Exactly the same, although some use pre out, some use line level (speaker input) and some have both.

Other than that, power straight to battery via a fuse at battery end, earth and switch live from the head unit.

Some also have wired remote controls for bass frequency and level or other controls. (mine also has phase control, but not needed for daily use) which can be handy for adjusting the bass level "on the fly" as different songs are recorded with different levels

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> Exactly the same, although some use pre out, some use line level (speaker input) and some have both.
> 
> Other than that, power straight to battery via a fuse at battery end, earth and switch live from the head unit.
> 
> ...


Cheers bud I'll have a look. now just looking to kit the van out for work use but not sure what way I'm going to do it. I was thinking a petrol generator for to plug stuff in to power them unless there is another way?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Tj1987 said:


> Cheers bud I'll have a look. now just looking to kit the van out for work use but not sure what way I'm going to do it. I was thinking a petrol generator for to plug stuff in to power them unless there is another way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Depends what you are going to be running.

Generators can be larger and heavy, but they are powerful enough to run multiple or high wattage items.

The other option is an inverter. They are small and lightweight, but rely on decent battery power and won't cope as well with high wattage loads. You could run a separate battery through a split charger so you don't flatter the vehicle battery, but that will take up more space and add weight

We ran inverters in our vans at work, but they were only running a few tool chargers and a small compressor.

It's just a case of working out how much space you have, what you want to run from it, then choosing the best solution for you.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> Depends what you are going to be running.
> 
> Generators can be larger and heavy, but they are powerful enough to run multiple or high wattage items.
> 
> ...


I would be running each item on there own so one at a time. Power washer, wet vac. Hoover, shampoo machine etc.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Tj1987 said:


> I would be running each item on there own so one at a time. Power washer, wet vac. Hoover, shampoo machine etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It would just be a case of working out the highest load item and finding an inverter with a higher output (I would normally go about 10%) to allow for overloads on power up. Then work out how lo g you want to run for to calculate how many batteries you'd need.

There are advantages and disadvantages to both generators and inverters.

Generators are relatively cheap and easy to use, just start it up and plug stuff in, but they can be noisy, they generate heat (not a good thing in an enclosed space with possible flammable items in) and require servicing to keep them running well. You'll also have to carry spare fuel so you don't run out whilst out working.

On the other hand, Inverters are silent. They can be expensive to buy higher wattage units and you'll need to take into account the cost of extra batteries and slit chargers. They're a little more complicated to set up, but once in are very low maintenance, but as mentioned before, require a solid power source from one or multiple batteries. The advantages over a generator is you'll be charging your power source whilst driving to the job and the silent running whilst there.


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> It would just be a case of working out the highest load item and finding an inverter with a higher output (I would normally go about 10%) to allow for overloads on power up. Then work out how lo g you want to run for to calculate how many batteries you'd need.
> 
> There are advantages and disadvantages to both generators and inverters.
> 
> ...


Yeah have to look into it more and see what one is going to be more cost effective etc

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Tj1987 said:


> Yeah have to look into it more and see what one is going to be more cost effective etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


The main thing to remember when costing is not to forget running costs.

For the inverter option there should be zero running costs if purchased correctly. The inverter itself and split charger should catty a 12 month warranty and the batteries, depending on which ones you buy, should have between 1 and 5 years warranty.

The generator will need servicing dependant on running time. This will be set by the manufacturer but usually around 1000 hours for small machinery. That sound a lot, but if you run for 8 hrs a day 5 days a week, you'll need to service every 25 weeks. Add to that the cost of fuel and work the calculations over a period of a year.

This will give you a good base to work from


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> The main thing to remember when costing is not to forget running costs.
> 
> For the inverter option there should be zero running costs if purchased correctly. The inverter itself and split charger should catty a 12 month warranty and the batteries, depending on which ones you buy, should have between 1 and 5 years warranty.
> 
> ...


I would probably be doing the servicing my self as cant be that much different from when I do my motorbikes anyways. Just not sure where is best to look etc. Bar Ebay but then probably be gash Haha.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Tj1987 said:


> I would probably be doing the servicing my self as cant be that much different from when I do my motorbikes anyways. Just not sure where is best to look etc. Bar Ebay but then probably be gash Haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Ebay is normally a good place to buy for most bits from either option but batteries vary in price so much, it may be worth trying a specialist battery seller, for example, I searched for a fairly bog standard 075 battery and got prices varying from £35.00 to £110.00. If you end up opting for deep cycle batteries (designed specifically for this kind of application) they can vary even more depending on manufacturer.

There are other things to bear in mind when deciding whick option to go for. Replacement of broken or irreparable items.

If one of you batteries fail and it's still under warranty, there is zero cost involved for replacement and if you're running more than one battery, you can keep working till you get the replacement.

If your generator fails, you're out of work until a new one is in the van.

The last thing in favour of the all electric option (without the generator) is you'll theoretically be more eco-friendly . You'll run on battery power all the time you are working, so won't be pumping toxic fumes into the atmosphere. You'll be self charging whilst travelling, you could even add a solar panel later on to charge while you're working.

You could offset the environmental costs of running a diesel van against the zero emissions of operating, lowering your carbon footprint, therefore making you an eco-friendly vehicle detailer, something many customers would be very happy about.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Great work on the Connect :thumb: .

Mark


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> Ebay is normally a good place to buy for most bits from either option but batteries vary in price so much, it may be worth trying a specialist battery seller, for example, I searched for a fairly bog standard 075 battery and got prices varying from £35.00 to £110.00. If you end up opting for deep cycle batteries (designed specifically for this kind of application) they can vary even more depending on manufacturer.
> 
> There are other things to bear in mind when deciding whick option to go for. Replacement of broken or irreparable items.
> 
> ...


Some very good things there that I would never have thought of at all. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Citromark said:


> Great work on the Connect :thumb: .
> 
> Mark


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

techtim said:


> Ebay is normally a good place to buy for most bits from either option but batteries vary in price so much, it may be worth trying a specialist battery seller, for example, I searched for a fairly bog standard 075 battery and got prices varying from £35.00 to £110.00. If you end up opting for deep cycle batteries (designed specifically for this kind of application) they can vary even more depending on manufacturer.
> 
> There are other things to bear in mind when deciding whick option to go for. Replacement of broken or irreparable items.
> 
> ...


is there a dedicated website for looking up stuff like this?


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> is there a dedicated website for looking up stuff like this?


Not sure. This is all stuff I've been doing for about the last 10 or so years along side my full time job. Done a few conversions for people wanting to loose generators either in works vehicles or motorhome and go full "eco friendly".

There are loads of online shops for all the parts needed but it's just a case of searching around for the best items to fit your own budget.


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Had a quick search online and the majority of the parts can be found on the bay & on Amazon, there's even quite a few sellers offering the split chargers with all the cabling and connections as complete kits. They are rated at different power outputs, but this would depend on how many batteries you wanted to run, the more batteries, the longer the runtime.

Inverters are the same. Just remember to buy one with at least 10% over what you want. I would advise going 2-3 times what you need to allow for future expansion. Also, the unit will last longer if its not used at its full potential all the time.

Batteries are the tricky bit as their prices fluctuate so much depending on demand. Standard batreries are often cheaper just before winter sets in as many people change them before the cold weather causes them to fail, but Euro Car Parts often run online deals year round for batteries, so worth keeping an eye out for them.

Deep cycle (or leisure batteries) are often more expensive so it's just a case of searching around for the best deals. Deep cycle batteries like Optima are ideal as they are specifically designed for this kind of use, the drawback is they can be very expensive and the prices tend to stay quite stable all year round.


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> Had a quick search online and the majority of the parts can be found on the bay & on Amazon, there's even quite a few sellers offering the split chargers with all the cabling and connections as complete kits. They are rated at different power outputs, but this would depend on how many batteries you wanted to run, the more batteries, the longer the runtime.
> 
> Inverters are the same. Just remember to buy one with at least 10% over what you want. I would advise going 2-3 times what you need to allow for future expansion. Also, the unit will last longer if its not used at its full potential all the time.
> 
> ...


Think I'm just going to go for this, cheap as chips at that price and brand new,









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks pretty good, and for that money it's a good buy. Plenty powerful enough to power what you want


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

techtim said:


> Looks pretty good, and for that money it's a good buy. Plenty powerful enough to power what you want


Yeah that's true bud. Looks decent anyways

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

